

Tuning TCP parameters for the 21st century - helwr
http://www.ietf.org/mail-archive/web/tcpm/current/msg04707.html

======
wisesage5001
RTO stands for "Retransmissin Timeout" and is the length of time the sender
waits for a packet to be ACK'd. (Source:
<http://www.opalsoft.net/qos/TCP-10.htm>)

~~~
tkahn6
It seems obvious in hindsight, but ACK stands for "acknowledged."

------
hyuen
could the reduction of this parameter lead to DOS attacks on machines that are
not tuned/monitored continuously?

